

Can Nokia Recapture Its Glory Days?  - kennyroo
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/business/13nokia.html?em=&pagewanted=all

======
sysctl
Having a less painful development platform than Symbian and a better
development environment than Symbian SDK/Carbide C++ combo would be a good
start.

Last I checked, the emulator included with majority of SDKs is still a bloated
monster that is very divergent in behaviour from the actual device.

~~~
samstokes
They're pushing QT as the programming framework for future versions of
Symbian. I haven't tried it, and I don't know to what extent you still need to
engage with the eccentricities of the Symbian C++ environment (error handling,
memory management, string classes, etc), but it can only be an improvement.

And it looks like they plan to retire the old emulator (which is actually more
of a simulator - it's a reimplementation of parts of the OS to run natively on
Windows rather than on the Symbian kernel). In its place will be a real CPU-
level emulator based on qemu:

[http://blog.symbian.org/2009/11/20/an-introduction-to-the-
sy...](http://blog.symbian.org/2009/11/20/an-introduction-to-the-symbian-
virtual-platform/)

------
nobody_nowhere
Finns are nothing if not stubborn. They'll figure it out sooner or later, but
it's hard work steering a ship that size -- especially without strong
leadership.

------
joe_the_user
The one thing I can say is that love QT, the c++ framework they bought. I hope
they succeed if only so QT improves and gains more platforms.

